# redogs eddie



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

the pressure has been on lately to post my dogs
heres eddie from today


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Awwe! Look at that face!!! He's so freaking cute Dave!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I just want to mush that sweet face!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow I dont even remember Eddy lol Yeah, you don't post your pups enough, thanks, he sure looks like a cutie. Is he white bearded or more distinguished with the grey hairs? lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Look at that handsome old man! Eddie is gorgeous, Dave. Please tell him I said so!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to squish his face and give him kisses!! Such a handsome old man.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

he is a sweet boy, he turned 8yo this last winter. killer cute as a pup


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww yeah he was the cutest pup!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! I could totally not resist that cute of a face. Love all those wrinkles. Awesome and Thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Awwwwwww... he never out grew that cute little face


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Man, I've only recently seen any of your dogs, but I do love the way they look.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww Eddie's pup pic is way to cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww what a handsome guy. He looks like a big teddy bear. Yea I agree you don't post nearly enough pics  I wanna see some of Carly's main man Elmer too. I've always had a soft spot for that guy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He has such a sweet face what a cutie. And I agree with Krystal above, more pics please.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You have some of the most bad ass looking dogs Dave! I would love to have someone like Bob or Eddie running with my girls!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW is he cute!! What a face!


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

He is AWESOME!!! Thanks for posting the pic


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

awww with a face like that he could do no wrong.what a cutie


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Man I love hims! What a great face!


----------

